

The challenge: to find, plan, build and release 26 MVP's in 52 weeks?  - caruana
http://2652.co

======
napoleoncomplex
I guess this is an MVP by itself. My two cents, your premise is that you are
experts at building great things, with a lot of experience, yet there is 0
information about who "you" actually are and no way to get to know you/check
you out beforehand. I understand if it's a "fake it till you make it"
approach, but in my opinion a lack of credibility will be the key problem
until you have some proof of your ability.

If you really are as awesome as you say you are, and there is evidence to back
that up, there's value here. The cynic in me had the following reaction: you
want to harvest great ideas from people for free without telling them who you
are, get them to give you equity, and get them to give you 7,500$. A lot of
getting and not a lot of giving.

Looking forward to version 2.0 :).

------
scottmagdalein
Step 1: install Bootstrap. Step 2: get stock image and write trite copy. Step
3: post on HN.

Agree with others that this is both an interesting concept and looks hastily
glued together. Also, the anonymity is worrying.

------
joshuaellinger
I like the woman who is doing a much of different pages to teach herself about
development.

But this feels half-baked...

Real products, even MVPs, take time and effort.

If you want this to be interested require that each MVP goes through Jason
Cohen's qualification process first:

1\. Find 10-20 people who will agree give you money before you build it. 2\.
Get a price and make sure they are still on board. 3\. Build the MVP. 4\.
Collect the money. 5\. Rinse and Repeat.

Otherwise, you are just going to have features pretending to be products and
hobbies pretending to they can be a company.

[http://blog.asmartbear.com/vetting-startup-
ideas.html](http://blog.asmartbear.com/vetting-startup-ideas.html)

~~~
biot
This is an MVP itself. 26|52 has announced their idea and are trying to find
26 people who will pay 26|52 $7500 plus give up equity to develop something.
It's like a reverse YC program.

------
johnmurch
I am surprised more dev/freelancers aren't trying to do this where they get a
large inbound list of people willing to pay a small fee (in this case $7500)
and their idea to allow developers/designers to not only build a MVP but get
some % of the company. It's like pro-bono work but with a initial fee to make
sure their is skin in the game.

I would have liked to have seen 26|52 do 1 MVP and use it as a
casestudy/showcase to prove out the model a bit, but still excited and
interested to see what happens. I might even throw my hat in on an idea that I
have been kicking around.

------
mattmanser
_There is a one-time fee of USD $7,500 to be made to 26|52 Inc. within 2 weeks
of the acceptance letter._

run

------
taylorRichie
Bummer!

I was really excited about this concept. I was thinking they were taking
product ideas, internally vetting them, and finding 26 submissions that they
were going to provide MVPs for. In return they become equity partners.

Instead, they're asking everyone to divulge their ideas, they're still
selecting 26, but they want you to pay $7500 for your MVP, and if it takes
off, then they want to be equity partners.

I'm a UI/UX Designer, with decent front end Dev Skills, and an incubator full
of ideas. For $7,500 I'm quite confident I could find a number of Developers,
with proven track records, who could assist in creating an MVP.

Oh well...

~~~
halisaurus
Same thought here: For $7500 you can get something built without giving up
equity or even going through an arbitrary vetting process. I've done this
myself with offshore developers. It took 8 weeks to go from signing the
agreement to deployment.

------
easy_rider
Yeah, one second, let me submit those idea's to you right now Mr. Doe...

As pointed out, the irony is that what is he showing is definitely not an MVP.
Now if we could actually see some features in the form of collaboration
assets/tools. (i.e. see lists and how you would connect for example with a
minimal signup, providing skill sets and in what category(s) your idea will
fall..)

Actually this gives me a great idea, and I'm afraid I won't provide you with
what is pretty much a business plan for a potentially profitable venture,
without you first signing a NDA, Mr. Doe.

------
ArekDymalski
Can't see value here. Having 7.5k (actually 5k, but I live in a cheaper part
of the world) to spend I'm currently getting pretty functional prototype from
one of the universities (no doubts about credibility). If it fails to get
traction the money is lost just like in 26|52 (unless I'll sell the site on
Flippa). But if it gets off the ground I don't have to give out the equity. So
you need to rethink the value proposition: either reduce the risk your
customer experiences or provide him with more value: marketing, sales,
analytics etc.

------
LordIllidan
We want collaborate with the most passionate and ambitious people from around
the world to turn ideas into products and products into companies.

\- Should be *We want to

Also, Privacy/Terms links at the bottom do not work (the links are hashes)

Doesn't seem trustworthy at all.

------
ExpiredLink
MVP: Model-View-Presenter? Microsoft Most valuable Professional?

~~~
Ecio78
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_viable_product](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_viable_product)

------
caruana
www.topthat.com and www.playcayman.com are our fist MVP's

~~~
ctdonath
Given the rampant skepticism here, how were they convinced?

